# crestliner authority 2250



## billybob7059

Any Authority owners out there?? I have been looking at this boat pretty hard. How's your experience so far? How's the ride, do you feel the seats are too far forward? How's it track for trolling? Do you have a trolling motor up front? Top end speed? That size main motor did you go with?


----------



## fishingful

I sat in one of these at Ravenna Marine. It is a sweet boat. Lots of space on the back deck. I am interested in hearing some feedback also.


----------



## esox72

BB, I got my 2050 from Ravenna in December. Love it so far. I troll for muskie mostly and a little up at Erie. Setup is exactly what I had been looking for. I got a 150 4s and a 9.9 pro kicker.They tried to talk me into a 200 but I am happy as I don't run that much. I get 40-41mph with a 17 pitch stock prop. I'm sure I can squeeze more out of it but I like how it trolls down. No electric motor. Ride is the best I've owned but I've never been in a glass boat so I can't compare.


----------



## nicklesman

I have fished in many start crafts and out of Esox boat. The authority is by far the nicest aluminum boat I have ever fished out of. It is one sweet boat.


----------



## billybob7059

Now I'll just need to sell my Starcraft STX, figures I would pull the trigger on a boat one year too soon


----------



## piketroller

Esox, you have the exact setup I am contemplating, but probably about a year away from pulling the trigger. How heavily loaded have you run that boat? I would like to know how easily it still gets up on plane with a full fuel tank, full livewell in the stern, and something like 1000 lbs of people and gear. There was also someone on the walleye central board complaining about the SST transom causing their boat to fall off plane below 23 mph. How slowly can you go and still hold on plane?


----------



## esox72

Pike, I can't say I've had that much weight in it. Full tank, cooler of walleye, two adults and three kids didn't seem to make much of a difference. As for staying on plane. We took the kids tubing a few times. 3 adults, 3 kids in boat and two on the tube. Drive all around at 18-20 on plane. No problems seeing where I was going.


----------



## piketroller

esox72 said:


> Pike, I can't say I've had that much weight in it. Full tank, cooler of walleye, two adults and three kids didn't seem to make much of a difference. As for staying on plane. We took the kids tubing a few times. 3 adults, 3 kids in boat and two on the tube. Drive all around at 18-20 on plane. No problems seeing where I was going.


Thanks for the details Esox. How dry is are the storage compartments in the bow deck and the rod box? I don't expect them to be true dry storage like in glass boats with built in seals for each hatch. But if you are going to be out in nasty weather, or leave a boat docked for a week at fish camp, then putting everything in dry bags really cuts down on how much stuff can be stored in the boat.,


----------



## esox72

Yes, they get wet and seem to stay wet if you forget to open the hatches when you come home.


----------



## Daveloveshis2250

I have a 2015 2250 authority, LOVE IT, had a 270 sportcraft , the authority outfishes it, 200hp verado runs 46-52 mph depending on conditions,


----------



## Ichthyguy

I have just recently purchased a 2250 Authority and waiting for delivery. I'm excited to hear more about the boat from current owners. 52 miles per hour out of the 200 I can only imagine what the 350 will do?


----------



## Daveloveshis2250

Can only imagine it would be dangerously FAST, i have mine set up with the 9.9 pro-kicker tied into the 200 , with lowrance electronics and the lowrance outboard autopilot, awesome set


----------



## Ichthyguy

How did you set up the rod holders? Tracks or the suremount? Do you have a suntop, it looks like it would interfere with track installs? I wanted to get the measurment from the rear suntop bracket to the rear cleat...womdering how big of a track can be installed?


----------



## Daveloveshis2250

I used the sure mounts once, took them off...made my own set up with traxstech, had to cut them to a custom length, made my own set up for downriggers so the riggers can stay on when the cover is on, i do have the full top, ordered side windows a few weeks ago, i will take puctures of my set up as soon as I can and show you. 


Ichthyguy said:


> How did you set up the rod holders? Tracks or the suremount? Do you have a suntop, it looks like it would interfere with track installs? I wanted to get the measurment from the rear suntop bracket to the rear cleat...womdering how big of a track can be installed?


----------



## esox72

You can see mine behind my son. Also on the sides I mounted tracks to the downrigger brackets you can by for the suremount. Works great for all the trolling I do.


----------



## Daveloveshis2250

esox72 said:


> View attachment 231901
> 
> You can see mine behind my son. Also on the sides I mounted tracks to the downrigger brackets you can by for the suremount. Works great for all the trolling I do.


----------



## Daveloveshis2250

I had tracks mounted on the suremount, but didn't trust them with downrigger mounted to it bouncing bottom for lake trout,


----------



## esox72

Ya I can see that. I never ran a downrigger but they work good for tube rod holders for the boards. And come off quick to not interfere with the factory cover.


----------



## Ichthyguy

Here are the measurements I was hoping to get. I was hoping to install (1) track near the stern, and possiblly another near the console (if needed)


----------



## Daveloveshis2250

Ichthyguy said:


> Here are the measurements I was hoping to get. I was hoping to install (1) track near the stern, and possiblly another near the console (if needed)


I cut a piece of track like you have on the rear of the biminity top.and i cut the track for the downriggers, was alot of work but worth it


----------



## My Demeyes

I must see one of these 2250's, does anyone stock them? Looks like it's exactly what I need. Roughly how much $ with a 250 and 9.9?


----------



## Daveloveshis2250

My Demeyes said:


> I must see one of these 2250's, does anyone stock them? Looks like it's exactly what I need. Roughly how much $ with a 250 and 9.9?


----------



## Daveloveshis2250

Mine was 57k with the 200 and 9.9, no accessories.


----------



## My Demeyes

That's much cheaper than the lund baron same size.


----------



## mtkjay8869

I must see one of these 2250's, does anyone stock them? Looks like it's exactly what I need. Roughly how much $ with a 250 and 9.9?
Ravenna marine has one in their showroom I couldn't believe how big this boat is when I got in it


----------



## My Demeyes

I have a 24' sea pro walk around now, and an 18' starcraft supersport. I'm looking for something in between that's more trailer friendly than the sea pro.


----------



## Ichthyguy

Daveloveshis2250 said:


> Mine was 57k with the 200 and 9.9, no accessories.


I was at 70k (out the door) with the 350 and 9.9. I got the 36v XI5, 36v upgrade, washdown system, underwater lights, under gunnel lights, full enclosure, digital pre-rig?, 8 Downrigger suremounts, 2 suremount tool holders, couple trailer upgrades, jump seats &pro seats, and rev4 Staonless prop.

I


----------



## My Demeyes

Ichthyguy said:


> I was at 70k (out the door) with the 350 and 9.9. I got the 36v XI5, 36v upgrade, washdown system, underwater lights, under gunnel lights, full enclosure, digital pre-rig?, 8 Downrigger suremounts, 2 suremount tool holders, couple trailer upgrades, jump seats &pro seats, and rev4 Staonless prop.
> 
> I


I looked at the website and didn't understand some of the different options for different packages. I need to see one and talk to a knowledgeable sales rep. I would likely get more of a plane Jane model and add what I want myself.


----------



## Ichthyguy

My Demeyes said:


> I looked at the website and didn't understand some of the different options for different packages. I need to see one and talk to a knowledgeable sales rep. I would likely get more of a plane Jane model and add what I want myself.


It is very hard to figure out ultimately final prices based on the website. I would assume you can get avout 10-15% off the msrp Crestliner does not have every option on thier build calculator. They do not offer a kicker or electric trolling motor option, so on. My dealer did not offer the shorelander trailer so i am getting a trailmaster and paid for a spare tire, led lights, rataching straps and disc brakes. The prop that comes with most motors is aluminum, obviously you need a Ss prop.


----------



## Overwatchmike

For 70k I'd also check our a Hewe's craft or Warrior if you want a glass boat......


----------



## My Demeyes

Overwatchmike said:


> For 70k I'd also check our a Hewe's craft or Warrior if you want a glass boat......


Seems like the glass boats aren't as open or deep as the aluminum boats. The glass boats seem so crowded compared to the big aluminum boats. I like the rear of the boat to be as open as possible.


----------



## Overwatchmike

My Demeyes said:


> Seems like the glass boats aren't as open or deep as the aluminum boats. The glass boats seem so crowded compared to the big aluminum boats. I like the rear of the boat to be as open as possible.


Go ride in a Warrior 2121! You'll be amazed at the storage and room, plus it's one of the best big water boat s on the market.


----------



## Junebug2320

You'd be doing yourself a dis-service if you didnt look at a Hewescraft. Erie Marine sales, Sheffield Lake.


----------



## Ichthyguy

Junebug2320 said:


> You'd be doing yourself a dis-service if you didnt look at a Hewescraft. Erie Marine sales, Sheffield Lake.


Hewescrafts are nice boats. They are more expensive for the same size, very heavy, underpowered, and very commercial looking. I will still be fishing and skiing on inland lakes and towing long distances. I put alot of thought into my purchase and felt the Authority satisfied my needs. Ultimately this thread is about the Crestliner 2250 Authority. If you like another boat you should start a new thread and tell everyone about it. Last thing I want to hear is someone commenting against my purchase of a boat I prefer.


----------



## Junebug2320

Relax dude. Thought I'd throw it out there in case you were unaware Good luck with your new purchase.


----------



## Popspastime

70K..! I-karrumba.. I'd be looking for a new home..lol. Good Luck with it.


----------



## KaGee

Ichthyguy said:


> Hewescrafts are nice boats. They are more expensive for the same size, very heavy, underpowered, and very commercial looking. I will still be fishing and skiing on inland lakes and towing long distances. I put alot of thought into my purchase and felt the Authority satisfied my needs. Ultimately this thread is about the Crestliner 2250 Authority. If you like another boat you should start a new thread and tell everyone about it. Last thing I want to hear is someone commenting against my purchase of a boat I prefer.


Momma always said if you don't want to know the answer, don't ask the question. You are new here. Just like moving into a new neighborhood, I suggest you get the lay of the land and get to know your new neighbors. Your not doing much for your cause at the moment.


----------

